
Pure (functional) random generator lib for JavaScript/TypeScript - dubzzz
https://github.com/dubzzz/pure-rand/blob/master/README.md
======
dubzzz
Just to add a bit of context and describe a subject where such generator can
be useful.

Let's say we are building a turn by turn game in JavaScript or TypeScript
(2048 for instance). Each time the player plays a round the IA uses an
internal random generator to guess its next move (adding a 2 or 4 in the
grid). If we want to add some kind of cancel operation, then replaying the
user input might lead to a completely different situation given we use unpure
random generator. Using a pure one we just have to ask the generator again for
its value.

Such problem can easily be encountered in implementations of 2048 allowing the
back operation.

